# Dilemma Which lens



## jhwsfla (Oct 31, 2014)

OK going to get the 300 F2.8 II with both 1.4 and 2x extenders. Now for the second lens. Was thinking either a used 600 F4 is or a new 500 F4 II. I do bird shooting, launches, races, Kids Band, general wildlife as in gators, bobcats, bears, deer anything that I can find here in Florida. Oh yea the beach also. Would love to hear some thoughts on this. The new 600 might just be out of reach at the moment but so 3rd place for now...unless i'm talked into waiting a bit.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 31, 2014)

I'd take a second-gen 500 f/4 over a previous 600 for the weight difference if nothing else.

Jim


----------



## brad-man (Oct 31, 2014)

My sympathies for your dilemma. I am not burdened by such decisions. I would stretch your budget and get the 200-400 f/4L for versatility. You won't really need the 2x extender, so it comes out cheaper than a new 600.


----------



## NancyP (Oct 31, 2014)

Are you a hand-held user or are you a tripod/monopod-only user of long lenses? I am thinking about buying a Big White also (birding), and plan to rent a 500 f/4 II. I am a hand-held user, and if I have trouble with that lens at 7.1 pounds, surely I have no business looking at the 600 or an older 500 or a 400 f/2.8, all at least 8.5 pounds. If you are a tripod/monopod only user, you have more flexibility in weight, and could readily look at a 10 pound older lens as long as you can get it on your gimbal head safely.


----------



## Northbird (Oct 31, 2014)

jhwsfla said:


> OK going to get the 300 F2.8 II with both 1.4 and 2x extenders. Now for the second lens. Was thinking either a used 600 F4 is or a new 500 F4 II. I do bird shooting, launches, races, Kids Band, general wildlife as in gators, bobcats, bears, deer anything that I can find here in Florida. Oh yea the beach also. Would love to hear some thoughts on this. The new 600 might just be out of reach at the moment but so 3rd place for now...unless i'm talked into waiting a bit.



For birding the 600 MK II is perfect and worth waiting for. It's big, but not too heavy and can be carried for moderate distances. I carry mine in a Tamrac Supertele case and can comfortably hike five miles or so. I rarely hand hold it but works great on a gimbal. I wouldn't part with mine easily. I've managed decent shots even with the 2X TC at 1200MM. One can never have enough reach for bird photography. 




Barn Swallow (Hirundo rustica) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jhwsfla (Oct 31, 2014)

If i get a 600 it will be tripod only i suspect.. It's just big.. The 500 seems to be able to do both. At least hand held for a ittle bit


----------



## jmphoto (Nov 1, 2014)

What body(s) do you have? Read the "seriously" fine print on AF limits of your proposed combinations, especially before buying 2x.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 1, 2014)

If you have the availability to rent, I'de try before I buy, and to some degree it depends on the Body, but all the big whites work exceptionally well on the 1Dx & 5DMK III.

The 300f/2.8 II is an exceptional Lens, light, sharp & works well with the 1.4x III, Ok with the 2x III.

The 600f/4 II is also an exceptional Lens, again, works well with the 1.4x III & Ok with the 2X III

The 500f/4 II as for the 600f/4 II

The 200-400f/4 (1.4x) at present is my go to Lens, I sold the 400f/2.8 II & bought this Lens the moment it released & I've never had a moment of regret. You give up a stop of light (f/4 versus f/2.8), but I seldom have an issue & a large majority of my Imaging is done dawn light & dusk (Wildlife, Africa). The versatility of this Lens is amazing, and it's as sharp as anything Canon are producing with the exception of the 300f/2.8 II, and the 300f/2.8 II is generally in the Bag with the 200-400f/4 for those shots that just need f/2.8

I'de recommend looking at the 200-400f/4 seriously, you may find it's all the Lens you need, it does work Ok with the 1.4x III but forget using the 2x III with this Lens.


----------



## jhwsfla (Nov 1, 2014)

using a 5DMKIII also have a 70D. They only thing that sorta turns me off is the size of the 600 being it is huge to truck around with on a tripod. But willing too so i lean towards the new 500mm .


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2014)

jhwsfla said:


> They only thing that sorta turns me off is the size of the 600 being it is huge to truck around with on a tripod.



For birds you generally need the longest lens you can get. Technically that's the 800/5.6, but the 600 II + 1.4xIII delivers better IQ in a lighter package. For birds, I usually use the 600 II with the 1.4x, sometimes with the 2x, rarely bare. 600mm can be too long for wildlife, but with the 300 II and extenders your covered. 

I often handhold my 600 II or use it with a monopod, I hike/walk with it frequently. I use a tripod/gimbal mainly in winter when I'm setting up in one spot waiting for raptors. The 600 II weighs the same as the older MkI 500/4, which most considered a handholdable lens.


----------

